# Ulcerative Colitis and Test



## ColitisFighter (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey everyone, my names Mike. I'm new here. Just had a question do any of you have Chron's and or Colitis and have taken Test injections. I was reading online and people seem to be taking 1mg of test a week and it has been helping with energy levels and such any thoughts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 23, 2014)

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/6415-Wellness-My-Story


----------



## ColitisFighter (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks a lot bro


----------



## ColitisFighter (Jan 23, 2014)

Now to only figure out where to get real Test from lol.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 23, 2014)

Welcome to ugbb bud.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jan 23, 2014)

The link that the good brother above (popeye) posted is a thread I started a while back, I feel the need to update it and I will as soon as I have the time.   But I will share some important information that you will need to know if you chose to go this route.  (and I hope you do)

1mg of test a week is a bad idea.  You will have LESS energy than you already do.   200mg +- per week is the normal dose for TRT

here is a quick Testosterone lesson:  
    Testosterone when injected, REPLACES your natural levels of testosterone (it does not "add to" what your levels already are, it SHUTS DOWN your natural production, and whatever you're injecting determines what your new levels will be)  ALL Anabolic/Androgenic steroids (referred to as: AAS) act in this same manner.  And since you are shutting down your natural production of testosterone when using AAS, you should always use testosterone as a "base" to any other steroids you may chose to use (and I hope you do, as they all act differently, and tend to be pretty fun to try)

 Now, from a Ulcerative Colitis standpoint, what you are trying to achieve is "boosting" your immune system.  Don't ask me how this works because I don't know, all I know is that it does.  Ask anyone who is on TRT or blast/cruise protocols if they get sick as much as before testosterone.  You'll find that a large percentage of them will tell you their immune systems are stronger.  I don't believe in coincidences so there you have it.  I wish I had a scientific explanation but I just don't.  All I can tell you is that AAS CURED my ulcerative colitis.

But, with every magic pill there are side effects.  You can find a list of these side effects online just about anywhere.  They are manageable but you do need to get regular blood work done to keep an eye on certain hormone levels - especially if you chose to go the "illegal" route, and you more than likely will because not many doctors are going to entertain your idea of TRT (testosterone replacement therapy) as a treatment for UC, it has never been studied for that reason, and more than likely never will be.  The sad thing is, it works and does a great job keeping someone in remission for YEARS with little to no side effects.

I have been pretty open with my doctors about what I do, and most of them give me the cold shoulder, so good luck in that aspect.  Maybe you'll find a doctor that's willing to entertain the idea.

Most people in this community (bodybuilding, powerlifting) cycle AAS on/off for certain periods of time - and for good reason!  Staying on for too long can cause side effects that become permanent, life threatening, and just plain irritating.  Depending on how you respond, you may battle Gyno (bitch tits) caused from estrogen getting too high, high blood pressure, and enlargement of the prostate (high doses for extended periods of time).

Cycling on/off just became too costly for me, and I always had a horrible flareup when I came off the gear, so I made the decision to stay on inevitably. - and I have some regrets, but for the most part I am very happy with my decision!  It's been almost two years now since i've seen any blood in the toilet! My energy is up, my libido is up, I look and feel very healthy/fit athletic, whatever you want to call it!!  I've gained 50 lbs since I started (this is mainly from eating a surplus of calories and lifting weights five days a week). - most of that is muscle.  

I hope you and any other guys OR GIRLS out there seriously look into this route for curing themselves of this debilitating disease!  There are less androgenic steroids out there that may be of benefit for girls/women.  Testosterone will work for women, but they require a LOT LESS.  my wife is currently on cycle and she is taking 5mg every three days.

I plan to look into the effects of HGH (human growth hormone) on Ulcerative Colitis.  I know it has healing properties, and I have a good feeling it will do the job better than testosterone, its just REALLY expensive, so when funds allow I plan to try it on myself and then let the world know 

Good luck, and feel free to ask any other questions you may have.  I want the whole world to know that this is a viable cure to a disease, maybe some doctor will steal my idea and become famous!


----------



## tcol (May 4, 2014)

hey i made an account here just to let you know not to get your hopes up for test being a magical cure for colitis.

trust me, there is absolutely no evidence that it magically cures colitis. there is no reason it would, and there are few mechanisms of action that overlap between the two. sure it will make you feel better in general, will help reduce inflammation to a degree, you are likely low on t and dhea and other goodies since u have colitis. there is much you can learn by researching pubmed and reviewing studies complete fyi.

anyway you have to realize people have test in them normally. people with normal test levels get colitis and chrons. why would taking test and getting in a normal range be any different?

have there been studies done of megadosing test and it magically removing colitis? no, so its possible that in that specific situation it could be true. so could eating green eggs and ham. just saying dont get your hopes up and dedicate your life to getting a t vial in your hands like its going to deliver a cure.

if it "worked" for this one guy, so be it. im not going to argue with him and what he believes against what science says. just care about your mental health and you getting your hopes up and being demoralized once you destroy your natural test production and still end up in the hospital with a flare up.

why do i "think" im right? i have had colitis for many years, injected test for many years, have had many flare ups, have been at many different test levels throughout, have kept records and researched medical studies myself, have meet with multiple colitis and endocrinologists, and more importantly then any anecdotal evidence of mine or anyone else s, is the medical science behind why you get flares.

you wanna reduce your flare up chances? you can get dhea over the counter buddy. that has proven studies completed on it, showing that you are both low in dhea as a colitis sufferer and you can see the dosages of dhea used and how it not only put people in remission, but it was dose-dependent responsive as well, as in taking more helped even more, and more.

why chase test based off on one guys beliefs when dhea is proven in multiple studies, and can be IN YOUR HANDS, WITHIN THE HOUR.

wellbutrin (bupropion) again, has been PROVEN in STUDIES to reduce tnf, tumor necrosis factor, which are inflammatory cytokines that exacerbate colitis. taking wellbutrin reduces these nasty buggers.


i take test. i take dhea. i take wellbutrin. keep in mind everyone has a different severity of colitis. mine is pretty severe, as in i may not even be able to leave the hospital next time i have a flare and may need emergency removal of my entire colon. i say this not for sympathy, or as a dick measuring contest, but so that you take things in perspective.

i had many and terrible flare ups, and although i dont have complete relief, things are tremendously better ever since i took my health into my own hands and stopped listening to the doctors who based their knowledge off of 100 year old information saying nothing affects the severity of your symptoms basically.

so with the perspective that in my case things are/were very bad and now are much better, that should mean to you that the things i did really did help out a lot, even if for example someone with a not so severe case was able to achieve total remission by only doing one thing, and that one thing not even making sense medically. and before the other poster takes offense, i am in no way saying his situation is severe, not severe, etc. i dont know him and wouldnt begin to say jack about his situation, thats not my call or my business to do so. just saying things were super bad here, and i really hope you check out the things i did to make things better.

also about the prednisone, even if it didnt help you with your flare very much, or so little that it had no effect, and you just so happened to flare after you got on it, or flare worse, dont take that to mean the prednisone caused you to flare up.
prednisone is an anti-inflammatory, and there is no logical reason at all it would be pro-inflammatory to your colitis. prednisone has nasty sides and thank god ive only had to take it for at most a couple weeks at a time, but it is extremely powerful and helpful. ive been there when taking it in any amount for days did nothing, or thigns got even worse after i started taking it. dont let it discourage you into not taking it ever again. it has kicked me out of a flare so many times in only a few days use, you wouldnt believe it.

anyway i rambled all this at 4am to you, stranger, and made this account, because i am like you a young guy, not even 30 yet, and have had my college years and 20s ravaged by this disease, as well as hypo thyroid/gonadism as icing on the cake, and even though i dont know you, if i can help you with your disease, it was worth taking my time to write all of this.

so again, research yourself. when it comes to trt, colitis, anything. ignore common "knowledge" until proven correct, do your own research, trust studies and documented facts, compile your own data based on anecdotes from forums, and compare the means/averages of various factors to get your own truths, dont give up, and try what you can to beat this. so yeah go get yourself some dhea, wellbutrin, and if you are LOW in T then hell yeah get on T too. get a ton of things checked. again, studies show you are likely low in vitamin d, dhea, a ton of stuff. why not supplement those things? good luck.


----------

